

How college students can get jobs in Silicon Valley - dsalehipour
http://www.careerdean.com
My team and I have started a career accelerator for college students who want to work at tech companies in Silicon Valley. We&#x27;re doing this for free for students. We&#x27;ve built a solid network in SV, including the former president of Google Enterprise. Applications are now open! Apply here www.careerdean.com
======
dsalehipour
My team and I have started a career accelerator for college students who want
to work at tech companies in Silicon Valley. We're doing this for free for
students. We've built a solid network in SV, including the former president of
Google Enterprise. Applications are now open!

------
morgante
Sorry, but how is this necessary? Given the talent crunch, it's not exactly
hard to find a job. (Recruiters are already too aggressive.)

~~~
dsalehipour
You're right that there's a pretty big demand for talent. Many talented
college students have the skills to get into high level tech companies, but
they simply don't have proper connections. We want to make it easier for
college students to network. Also, recruiters have a hard time finding highly
talented college students. We help prep the students for interviews,
restructure their resumés, and give them a serious amount of connections.
Students don't have to spend time looking into a few places to work. We can
bring them tens of job offers since we have a solid network in Silicon Valley.
To sum it up: college students get to spend less time searching for jobs, and
more time studying/getting better at their craft; while we bring them the jobs
and prep them. I like the questions! Keep 'em coming.

------
cosmonautical
So then how do you go about making money and else?

~~~
dsalehipour
We make money by charging companies who are willing to hire our students. This
does not cut into our students' salaries.

~~~
cosmonautical
So what's better about going to you guys vs a campus recruiter from Google, FB
etc.?

~~~
dsalehipour
University recruiters are rare to find outside of the largest companies. But
let's say yes, you want a job at Google or Facebook. Why not just go to their
recruiters? You actually should do that if you are confident you will make it
in. One thing to consider is that these recruiters look over hundreds of
applications every day when recruiting season is high. We look over quite a
few as well, but we only select the best from our batch. After that we
personally get to know them, help them in every possible way, mock
interviewing/challenges, resumé cleanup, and most importantly, a lot of
connections to hiring managers, VPs, and a good deal more. We are somewhat of
a hyper-focused team who looks after our students.

~~~
cosmonautical
Ok I can see how I'd want to join this. Surprisingly, I am not turned off

